
Fourth X-37B flight a month away from launching - protomyth
http://spaceflightnow.com/2015/04/24/5891/
======
protomyth
"What’s more, the mission will test the performance of an experimental
propulsion system jointly developed by the Air Force Research Laboratory and
Space and Missile Systems Center, as well as a NASA advanced materials
investigation."

